# new 2010 Steel Langster Build



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

2010 Steel Langster 54 cm

Black Velocity B-43 rims laced to Origin 8 hubs (fixed/fixed) 
Red Vredestein Fortezza TriComps
Surly Tuggnutz for chain tension
Surly 18 and Surly 16 Track Cogs
Sugino Zen messenger 42 Crank (167.5mm)
black leather Shimano Bar Tape


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW!! That looks awesome!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I love it...outsanding build


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree-- cool bike.

BTW-- what's up with all the crazy rumors that frame is NJS (which is impossible, from the looks of things).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

where did you get the bar tape?


----------



## yeti 575 (Apr 1, 2006)

Sexy!


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

wheres the fire?


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

> BTW-- what's up with all the crazy rumors that frame is NJS (which is impossible, from the looks of things).


NJS? I just realized from the picture that the Top Tube is actually slightly sloping down towards the head tube!



> where did you get the bar tape?


LBS in NY. It's just regular Shimano Leather Bar tape...

Not sure if I like the drop bars. They will stay on for track rides (once i find a track). Will put on some bull horns for everyday riding.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Holy crap. Somebody got it right.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Where did'ja get that funky looking Regal saddle? Did'ja re-cover it yourself?


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

Saddle came with the bike. It's heavy - as in boat anchor heavy, but very comfy.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

As much as I dig the b43's on the bike, I'd choose a different wheelset. But man is the selection and appearance of the bike awesome.


----------



## CameronC (Oct 17, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

That does look awesome. How does it ride? Does it feel like strictly a track bike or is it comfortable enough to do long(ish) road rides on? I know your track bars probably limit that but curious.

Thanks and great build


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

feels more like a track bike the way I have it set up. Top Tube actually slopes down towards the head tube. The steel rides very forgiving & with bull horns it would probably be comfy enough for longer rides


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, now thats a sweet bike.


----------



## max hammer (Jul 15, 2008)

that thing is FBA.


----------

